# went to the pet shop...



## pigeonmama

and fell in love with the sweetest little Meyer's parrot. I squeaked at him, and he came down off that perch quick as can be, and squeaked back. He yanked and rulled at the pen door, which was locked. I asked if he was hand tamed, and the sales person said "we're working with him. He's kinda nippy" The guy opened cage, and that bird was out of that cage so fast, up on my hand and giving me kisses. The guy kept telling me I was going to get bitten. Didn't happen. That little bird let me kiss him, flip him on his back, scratch his head and under his chin, play with his wings and feet, grab his bill. Oh, if I had the money, that little Tipsey would be living here with me.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings

oh, just go back and get him!...he loves you


----------



## Charis

That's how I got Piggy...15 years ago. Go back and get the poor little guy. It was love at first sight for both of you. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Skyeking

Oh Daryl,

It DOES sound like he bonded to you, and you to him. Take the opportunity and go back, see if you can talk him down on the price a bit.

You will dream about the bird, and not stop thinking about him, otherwise.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

pigeonmama said:


> and fell in love with the sweetest little Meyer's parrot. I squeaked at him, and he came down off that perch quick as can be, and squeaked back. He yanked and rulled at the pen door, which was locked. I asked if he was hand tamed, and the sales person said "we're working with him. He's kinda nippy" The guy opened cage, and that bird was out of that cage so fast, up on my hand and giving me kisses. The guy kept telling me I was going to get bitten. Didn't happen. That little bird let me kiss him, flip him on his back, scratch his head and under his chin, play with his wings and feet, grab his bill. Oh, if I had the money, that little Tipsey would be living here with me.
> Daryl



Sounds to me like that bird wants you to be his new owner, he already loves you.


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, believe me,
I'd love to be owned by him. I can't buy him. Most of you don't know, but I'm having medical issues. Short of breath, with low O2 sats. Normal chest x-ray. And diagnosed with Pseudotumor Cerebri this week. MRI of the brain next Monday, visit with Neurologist and pulmonary function tests after. Working what I can tolerate, my husband can't pay all the bills on his paycheck. This little bird would be on my shoulder all day long if he was here (wing clipped, too!!!)


----------



## Lovebirds

Oh, sorry to hear about your health problems. Hope you are feeling better soon. 
That little bird is why I just can't visit pet stores. I tried talking my husband into a $1000 bird once. THAT was a waste of time............


----------



## Skyeking

Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear about your health issues, I'm sending up a prayer for you!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Daryl!

I, too, am sorry to learn of your health problems. You take extra good care of yourself!

Terry


----------



## maryjane

Sounds like a real sweetie. I'm also sorry to hear you're having health problems, it's so very frustrating to be feeling poorly and dealing with bills! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Daryl, love you and wishing you good reports and a quick recovery so you can go back and get that bird.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

I hope your test turn out negitive and it ends up being just a minor something. I'll keep my fingers crossed for good results.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Daryl,

Hope everything turns out alright and that you'll be feeling better soon.

Linda


----------



## Feather

Daryl,

I hope you will be able soon to put your medical problems behind you.

I looked up your little parrot. I didn't know which kind it was. They sure are beautiful. I can just see him jumping down off that perch at the sound of your voice.

Sure did! I had the vision of that little bird sliding down the hill on your shoulder during the icy months. Leave him a little wing so that at least he can land correctly.


----------



## pigeonmama

Had my MRI yesterday, even let the tech inject the contrast without a fight. I HATE needles !!!. When the 2 techs sat me up after the test was done, I pitched right off the table head first,luckily, the 2 people still had a good hold on my arms. My balance is wacky, I forget the names of the dangdest things (couldn't think of paper plates, and I was looking right at them).
Have another Dr. appt today, going to go see if my birdie is still at the pet shop, and if he is, I'll cuddle him before my appt. In a way, I hope he's already been sold, and to a good home.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Daryl,

OMG, I'm so glad they were there to catch you.

You know I'm keeping your in my prayers, and you better take it easy. Hope you find a new cuddle buddy.

Please let us know what the update is when you get a chance.


----------



## pigeonmama

*re: petshop bird and scrambled brains*

went to see my PCP yesterday. Results of the MRI weren't available yet. She called last night. No tumor, so it is the pseudotumor cerebri. My PCP said she would wait until I saw the neurologist before starting me on Diamox. Wish she'sd start it now. She also wants me to do a stress test (cardiac). Cripes, I did one 15 years ago, when I was in way better shape, and it almost killed me. In lieu of flowers, please donate to some of our pigeon rescuers/rehabbers
Daryl
Oh, and I did see my little buddy briefly, yesterday. Meyers are much cheaper on some websites I went to to research .


----------



## Maggie-NC

Daryl, I'm glad it wasn't a real tumor and the meds can correct whatever is going on. You hang in there, girl - we're all pulling for you.

Feather described the scene, now, if you'll only go get that birdie, then next winter we can look at pictures instead of imagining you and the birdie sliding down the hill.


----------



## TAWhatley

Daryl,

You be a good girl now and follow doctor's orders!  I'm glad it wasn't a real tumor, but I'm still concerned about you. Please take good care of yourself!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Squeaks and I are flying by to bring HEALING HUGS and LOVE!!

Give that cutie parrot scritches for us when you see him again. We hope he gets a good home too!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pigeonmama

Had to go in town, to do a few errands, and while I was there, I went to see my little feathered friend. He and I were having what I thought was a platonic relationship, but he wanted more. much more. That fresh young thing ran from my hand, up my arm to my shoulder. Well, that was O.K. From there, he decided he needed a smooch or two. Again, that was O.K. Then that fresh thing stuck his TONGUE in my mouth. Cripes, even my husband doesn't get that frisky. This little kid is so much fun. Oh, and I looked closer at his price. It's not $700.00, it's $799.00. Holy bird poop !! The people are so used to seeing me come in to play with Beeple (he's a bird, he's a people, so that makes him a Beeple) that they just hand me the key to unlock his cage.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonmama said:


> Had to go in town, to do a few errands, and while I was there, I went to see my little feathered friend. He and I were having what I thought was a platonic relationship, but he wanted more. much more. That fresh young thing ran from my hand, up my arm to my shoulder. Well, that was O.K. From there, he decided he needed a smooch or two. Again, that was O.K. Then that fresh thing stuck his TONGUE in my mouth. Cripes, even my husband doesn't get that frisky. This little kid is so much fun. Oh, and I looked closer at his price. It's not $700.00, it's $799.00. Holy bird poop !! The people are so used to seeing me come in to play with Beeple (he's a bird, he's a people, so that makes him a Beeple) that they just hand me the key to unlock his cage.
> Daryl


Well, he's a FRESH little devil isn't he??????/ LOL
I sure wish you could get him.


----------



## mr squeaks

I HOPE that's the only pet shop you have in town, Daryl! That way your little guy doesn't have to worry about competition!! ROFL 

Where did the store get him and how long have they had him? One never knows when the price might go down...

Sounds like he considers you his "mate"! They can be quite possessive!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama

Shi,
We don't have a pet shop in this little town. The pet shop is the town north of me. There are a few up there, 2 known name pet shops and a few "mom and pop" shops. Beeple is at one of the better known shops, and I guess that's why his price is so outrageous.
Daryl


----------



## KIPPY

> Then that fresh thing stuck his TONGUE in my mouth.


My friends dog tongued me once. I've never been so freaked out in my life. No more puppy smooches for that dog.



> Sounds like he considers you his "mate"!


I wonder if the bird is like that with the other customers?

Keep going in and spoiling the little guy with attention. They may mark him down so you can buy him. Especially if your his mate and he doesn't like anyone else.


----------



## Noisy_minor

just cry i used to work in a pet shop what a horror house that was. anyway if people cried i usually gave them things and told them never to say anything to any one else hehehe. in the end i used to keep all the small change that people chucked at me for dog treats and when i had enough i would give animals away if i thought they were going to a good home and put the small change i collected in the till so the totals where good hehe i like to think im a good person doing bad things or am i a bad person doing good things????????????

oh sorry daryl didnt mean to steal ya thread with my ramblings im wishing ya all the best from down under and keep visiting ya little freind pet shop birds get so little stimulation its good they let you play with him. 

Cheers


----------



## pigeonmama

> oh sorry daryl didnt mean to steal ya thread with my ramblings im wishing ya all the best from down under and keep visiting ya little freind pet shop birds get so little stimulation its good they let you play with him.
> 
> Cheers


Oh, you didn't steal my thread, you just added to it
The people at the pet shop are so used to seeing me that when I go in through the door, someone hands me the key to Beeple's cage, no questions asked. He's in a huge plexiglas cage, nice big wooden perch, tons of toys, and I've never seen it dirty. Water and food always appear fresh. That little goonie, when I get over to the cage, he's already down off the perch, over by the door, and making "kissing" noises.
Daryl


----------



## Noisy_minor

thats nice to here, sounds like a nice petshop. i wish all the birds in pet shops had cages like that. sounds like a hes got a great personality 

Cheers


----------



## maryjane

Hopefully they will reduce his price if he's been there a long time and they see how much you are meant for each other.  I had a guy do that with some fantails many years ago; they'd been there in the little cage for a year and he was so used to me visiting that when I offered him half price, he accepted (half price was still $65 per bird!!!) LOL now I see fantails at the feed store for five dollars sometimes.  Oh well, live and learn! You are of course still in my thoughts and prayers for good health!


----------



## Teresa

Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery! And I hope the darling bird will have a great life, either with you or with someone who loves him ALMOST as much!


----------



## pigeonmama

*I have come to the difficult and sad decision*

not to go visit my Baby Beeper any more. I cry when I visit, and cry even more when I drive home without that little pest on my shoulder. It's not fair to him either, becoming bonded to me. There's no way I can fork out $800.00, when I don't get all the work hours I try to get. Wishes are for children, dreams come true only for the rich people who can spend money as they want. Needless to say, I'm neither, other than being very rich in the friends I have here.
lease, please, let's not talk about Baby Beeper any more. It hurts too much.
Thank you for understanding and caring,
Daryl


----------



## maryjane

Daryl, I'm just really sorry you're having such a terrible time. I wish I could make it better for you. You are daily (many times daily) in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pigeonmama

*Won't be going to see Baby beeper at the pet shop any longer*

Because I have some wonderful friends on P/T, and Baby Beeper is on my shoulder as I write. Thank you, thank you, thank you all !!! 
My daughter is very sneaky. She came down and asked my son to give her a hand with vehicle issues, so, off they went. A few hours later she called me, asking me to go to her house, because she fell and wanted me to look at her injured knee. I flew down to her house (on my broom) and ran in to her house, straight in to Kelly sitting in a chair with a camera up to her face, and Bay Beeper on her shoulder. Oh, great, there I was, bawling my eyes out, and cuddling my baby bird, so, get ready to see an ugly sight when she figures out how to post pics.
Oh, I can't say thank you enough. I don't know who was involved, I hear there were many. I will keep you updated on how all goes with the new addition to the family. I do have to say, Kelly fell in love with him, and plans on playing with him frequently.
Thank you all,
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

Does Baby Beeper have a Yankee accent? Am I going to have another member of the family to have to feud with?

Pidgey


----------



## little bird

OMG....DARYL.....you lucky woman. I don't know which is the greatest thing at this moment.....having the best daughter & son in the world...OR getting your dream baby.

Daryl....how about his own thread.....like Baby Beeper's diary??


----------



## Maggie-NC

Daryl, we are all so very happy for you. I can't wait to see what he looks like. The suspense has been killing me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

*YAAAAAAHOOOOOOO!!!*

*HOW ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL, DARYL!! I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU, I'M BESIDE MYSELF!!*   

*THAT IS GONNA BE ONE SPOILED BIRD...I CAN TELL!! *

*LOVE, HUGS AND SCRTICHES

Shi*

Pidgey...of _course_ he's a Yankee bird - or soon will be!!


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> Pidgey...of _course_ he's a Yankee bird - or soon will be!!


Well... since he's a parrot... he oughta' be from The South of somewhere...

Pidgey Reb


----------



## amoonswirl

Can't wait to see the photos of Baby Beeper in his new digs


----------



## Lovebirds

Daryl, I'm so happy..........I cried when you said you weren't going to visit him any more and then I cried again!! Can't WAIT to see pictures.............


----------



## pigeonmama

Well, you'll have to hound Kelly for the pictures. She may not post them if I looked too scary
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Well... since he's a parrot... he oughta' be from The South of somewhere...
> 
> Pidgey Reb


True...and, of course, his origins are "south." But, the way things go nowadays, he could have been hatched anywhere. 

AND, even if he WAS originally from the "south," that ain't gonna make a bit of difference now that he's a Yankee boy...AND, especially if Daryl has anything to do with it. 

I'm sure Daryl will tell him ALL about you, Pidgey Rebel, and he will be able to give you quite a run for your money!  FUN! I can't wait!!

Love and Hugs
Shi
troublemaker


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> Shi
> *troublemaker*


No truer words...

Pidgey the Peacemaker


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shi, don't forget - Daryl is relocating to Florida when she retires. 


And Daryl - doesn't matter how you look!


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> No truer words...
> 
> Pidgey the Peacemaker


oh, reeeealllllyyyy!!! Pot callin' the kettle black..again, I see...

Baby Beeper...when you have a minute...go get 'im!!  I understand you _bite_ - except for your new momma and her family, of course...


Shi
toublemaker with plenty of company

*Shi, don't forget - Daryl is relocating to Florida when she retires.*

Too late, Maggie! By that time, Baby Beeper will be a Yankee through and through!


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> Too late, Maggie! By that time, Baby Beeper will be a Yankee through and through!


Not willingly, he won't!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhhhhhhh! Daryl, I am absolutely thrilled for you! Can't wait to see some pics and hear the whole story of how Baby Beeper came to be yours.

Terry


----------



## little bird

Hey Daryl....whatcha gonna name this li'l squirt??? Do I sense a contest coming up???


----------



## Charis

Congratulations, Daryl. Somethings are just meant to be.


----------



## Margarret

Oh Daryl, I am just so tickled for you. I'm sitting here tearing up like a dope as I read your message about having Baby Beeper on your shoulder. And Baby is going to get love and cuddles 24/7 now which is just what he needs. Sometimes magic happens. 

Hugs, Margaret


----------



## philodice

I can't wait to see Beeper at last, after all the secret behind the scenes magic happened! Feels like Secret Santa.


----------



## pigeonmama

I asked Kelly to post pics again. I haven't seen pics yet, but bet they're pretty scary. Boy, can you people keep a secret !!!
Daryl
Bet you can guess who's sitting right on my shoulder at this time. We're going to go watch animal planet now. Will write more tomorrow.


----------



## philodice

I'll bet he LOVES animal planet!


----------



## pigeonmama

I'm sincerely hoping he doesn't mind having his nails trimmed. Little goober keeps jumping up on top of my head, and his toenails are super picky. I have to go shopping for toys tomorrow. Luckily, I picked up a BIG parrot cage and the poultry show the Sunday before Memorial day. It's an old cage, but in excellent shape and it only cost $15.00. I bought it for whatever I might need it for, never expecting to have a parrot. Well, it will be perfect for Baby Beeper, plenty of room to roam, plenty of room for LOTS of toys. I have to tell you, this bird hasn't spent much time in his cage, if he's not with me, my son has him. Gary is in love with MY bird, and spoils the little beast as much as I do.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

You need to keep a close watch on that bird with stuff like this going on in Maine:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25725071



Pidgey


----------



## little bird

Daryl, have you sterilized that cage??? Parrots tend to leave food encrusted in every nook & cranny of their cage. Used cages used to house some bird and you don't know if it died of a disease or old age. Scrub with brush and soapy water, rinse clean, sponge completely with 1 cup of bleach in a QUART of water, let set15 minutes and hose rinse it clean again then let it air dry. Hopefully you can do this outside.

For members who don't know this species of bird:

http://aviary.upatsix.com/ooa2/meyers.html


----------



## pigeonmama

I planned on taking the cage to the car wash, using power washer with hot, soapy water, then will clorox it after I get it back home. I did wash the cage when I boughtit, and it's been outside since then, rained on and in the sunshine, but your suggestion is great. Can't take a chance with my baby's health.
Daryl


----------



## little bird

Daryl, I'm babysitting a 10 year old senagal (LULU) for the weekend....so we both have a sweetheart on our shoulder all day long. Check the link I posted for the meyers and at the bottom you can click on to the senagal description.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Daryl,

Congratulations, you must be so happy!

Little Bird - thanks for providing that link!

Linda


----------



## Noisy_minor

Congratulations Daryl. wishes arnt just fot children, and miracles come to those you deserve them. I hope you have loads of fun with the little guy. And when i get home from work tonight i wanna see some pics lol.


----------



## Dezirrae

That is SOOOO wonderful Daryl  I'm just so thrilled for you - read the whole thread and it just brought tears to my eyes - I love it when good things happen to good people.

If Kelly is still having problems posting the pictures she can email them to me and I'll gladly post them (since I'm also dying to see them  ). Can reach me at [email protected]

Congratulations again - and give Baby Beeps a smooch for me


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Not willingly, he won't!
> 
> Pidgey


Oh yeah? Well, just WHO did Baby Beepers BOND with? A YANKEE, that's WHO. AND, from what Daryl is saying, he's QUITE happy being in Yankee country...  he found his "momma!" 

So, Daryl, are you going to keep the name (Baby) Beepers?

Just one teeny suggestion...don't let Gary sleep with Beepers.  

Love, Hugs & Scritches

Shi


----------



## little bird

Shi is 100% correct, Daryl.......Birds BELONG safely in their own cage ''bedroom'' to sleep the night.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi again, Daryl...

I just read about your baby and he sounds like a REAL WINNER AS WELL AS VERY BEAUTIFUL! 

The article said they loved loving and weren't known as biters. Yet, you said the pet shop said they had a problem with him biting. Do you know his background or anything about him? How old is he? 

Love, Hugs and Scritches as always
Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

*Here They Are*


----------



## little bird

He's beautiful!!


----------



## TAWhatley

pigeonmama said:


> Boy, can you people keep a secret !!!


Yepper! We have some really, really, really devious members here (in a good way)!  I have my own, personal list of "suspects" but don't really have a clue as to who all pulled this off. Well done to all of the undercover Beeper agents!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

That's a fine picture, Daryl! Your little Beeps is just beautiful and cute as can be!! He sure looks like quite the character! 

Of course, being insatiable as we are, we will expect lots of pictures!

Love, Hugs & Scritches

Shi


----------



## maryjane

YAYYYYY!!!!!

I am SO HAPPY for you!! I told you miracles happen!  Boy this was the hardest secret in the world to keep, I'm serious!! So many people care about you (of course!). I am in tears (happy tears!) logging on to see you got your baby. Yayyyy!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonmama

> So, Daryl, are you going to keep the name (Baby) Beepers?
> 
> Just one teeny suggestion...don't let Gary sleep with Beepers.
> 
> Love, Hugs & Scritches
> 
> Shi


Oh, believe me, Gary will not sleep with my baby (sounds naughty). He knows better. Gary will only have B.B out when he's watching television, or on computer.
I really have to get toys for the Beep. He spent a long night in a little cage. Petshop said he would be o.k. in this cage for a while, but I want to get him moved over today.
Daryl
Oh, Kelly said, when she walked out of the petshop with Beeper, there was a man who worked a few shops down that was walking in to play with him, who loved him, too. I hope to find out who/where he is, and maybe invite him out to continue to play with my baby if he wants, or do you all think this is a bad idea?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, I really didn't know what he would look like, was kinda expecting a big parrot but he is a little un' and so cute. Daryl, you look wonderful - just like a proud mama should and I am so happy for you. Do you know if it is a boy or girl?


----------



## Noisy_minor

Wow what a pretty bird, looks like he's gonna be a little character. Im so glad hes yours now. i cant stop smiling lol.


----------



## little bird

Daryl, is BB your first parrot??


----------



## Lovebirds

An absolute doll baby..............he's a lucky little bird. Is it a he? or do you know?


----------



## pigeonmama

little bird said:


> Daryl, is BB your first parrot??


Yes, but, luckily I have a cousin who has two of the happiest, healthiest african greys that I can ask for info from. That, and I joined a Meyers group on Yahoo yesterday, after B.B. came home.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama

Well, I'm sure glad Terry didn't post the first picture Kelly took of me. My mouth must have been wide open, and I was bawling like a baby.
I'm going out to wash cage, it's raining fit to beat the band, but no thunder, so I guess, as sweet as I am, I won't melt. Boy, did I have fun buying toys, checked out everything before I bought it to make sure a certain little beak couldn't pull it apart in a way that could cause injury to B.B. Next will be to find a neat cagetop playpen.
Daryl


----------



## maryjane

Sounds like he's settling in at home nicely! He must be so thrilled, what a big adventure for him. I would think you could talk to the man who went to visit him at the shop, and see what kind of a feeling you get from him? If he seems safe then you could decide to invite him over (with other people home of course). That's very nice of you to think of.


----------



## pigeonmama

Well, I have to say, Baby Beeper is one "hot" kisser. He has been eating the dried hot peppers in his feed, and kissed me on the bottom lip. I think my lip is going to fall off (ashes) Baby is getting used to all that goes on here. He loves my son, and loves Kelly, too. He's not so sure about "little fingers" poking at him, and took a good nip at Connor(Kelly's oldest son) the first day. My feeling is, Good Bird. Connor intruded in to B.B.'s space, and was moving fast, so scared my baby. B.B. is located in a spot children can't reach, but will soon be moving to a table (when I can find what I need) large enough for his cage, and place right beside my computer desk.
Last night, we went to Yarmouth Clam Festival to watch the parade. It was my husband, his brother (handicapped), my mother and myself. Just as the parade was supposed to start, it started to pour, and I do mean pour, so we all ean in under a canopy, along with about 40 other people. We were cheek to jowl, just waiting for the rain to stop. Well, it didn't and the parade still went on. I figured if those people in the parade could handle a little rain (Good Lord, was that Noah's Ark that just floated by?) that I could go back out to cheer and clap. Everyone else stayed under cover. So, here I am, sitting in a very wet lawn chair, holding my mother's chair over my head (it's one of those folding canvas chairs, but still not as much cover as I wanted). First time in my life I grumbled about a parade being too long. It, otherwise , was a great parade. All those involved were good sports. I came home, took care of my pigeons/chickens, put on a nice dry nightgown (aahhhhh), threw a blanket in clother dryer til nice and warm and wrapped up in the blanket til I was toasty warm, and played with B.B., who ended up taking a bath in his water dish after we played a while.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

Now Daryl...........Lordy......I appreciate the fact that you like parades and wanted to go, BUT, sitting in pouring down rain is NOT what the Dr. ordered I'm sure..................glad you had a good time. BB sounds like one happy little birdie.............he's apparently where he wanted to be, so don't you go gettin' sick on us and BB.


----------



## little bird

Daryl,...I've never heard you sound so happy. Remember, that baby can have any thing you eat...exceptions are alcohol, caffiene, avacado, chocolate, fruit pits & seeds(apple, pear,etc) and if you want my opinion of why my birds live so long.....wax worms/live food ..only 2 0r 3 per day during his breeding season..whenever that is in Africa. My Weavie (African) tends to come into color around Feb.


----------



## lwerden

*What A Heart Warming Story!!!!!!*

I don't know how I missed this thread before, but I just finished reading it in it's entirety.

Here I am, tissue in hand wiping the tears from my face.

I am new to this forum, but am ever so grateful that I have found it!!!

You folks are all so wonderful. True Bird Angels all of you---------

Daryl, I will pray for you health. Please give BB a hug & kiss for me.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## pigeonmama

Louise,
It only gets better, here. These people are my friends, they are my family. I wouldn't have my B.B. (my little peapod) without them.
Give Baby Beeps a kiss? Yes, no prob, but he has to keep that hot pepper tongue to himself
Daryl



> Daryl, I will pray for you health. Please give BB a hug & kiss for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Louise


----------



## pigeonmama

little bird said:


> Daryl,...I've never heard you sound so happy. Remember, that baby can have any thing you eat...exceptions are alcohol, caffiene, avacado, chocolate, fruit pits & seeds(apple, pear,etc) and if you want my opinion of why my birds live so long.....wax worms/live food ..only 2 0r 3 per day during his breeding season..whenever that is in Africa. My Weavie (African) tends to come into color around Feb.


Happy? Me? Happy? come on now, who wouldn't be happy with this silly little bird sitting on their shoulder, doing spellcheck for them?
You don't have to worry abour B.B. getting alcohol, aocado, chocolate, or smoke exposure here, and the only place I have coffee is at work. I don't drink any thing but water at home.
I found a great site for toys on the Meyers site. www.birdtoynutz.com, and have placed an order already.
Well, it's obvious, B.B. is a mama's boid, as much as he likes Gary, he jumps right off Gary's shoulder and runs to Mama(such a smart birdie)
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

pigeonmama said:


> Well, it's obvious, B.B. is a mama's boid, as much as he likes Gary, he jumps right off Gary's shoulder and runs to Mama(such a smart birdie)
> Daryl


So... it's "23 Skidoo" to The Boo when you walk through, eh?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

You betcha. B.B. beats feet when he sees mama.
Daryl


----------



## little bird

pigeonmama said:


> You betcha. B.B. beats feet when he sees mama.
> Daryl


I take it...his wings are cut?? I will probably get a lot of flak for this post but I'm going to suggest you let his wings grow out because winter is coming and it is a time when windows, doors, etc are closed and BB will have less opportunity to accidently get outside. BB should replace his flights in a few weeks(I'm assuming he is young) and if he is allowed to fly and build up his flight muscles for the cold months.....you will have a healthier bird for the rest of his life ....even if you decide to again clip him after the winter.


----------



## mr squeaks

If anyone knows about these "other" birds, I'll put my money on Little Bird! Her Weavie is one incredible bird and I hope she posts a thread about this remarkable bird!

Daryl...what do you know about BB's background?? Age? Where he came from and why he was at the Pet Shop? He IS a male, right?

We will sure be watching for updates and pictures! We _already_ know that he's going to be - ah - spoiled a little...  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama

little bird said:


> I take it...his wings are cut?? I will probably get a lot of flak for this post but I'm going to suggest you let his wings ...


He's not wing clipped, and can fly. He just prefers that I get nice and close, then he'll either jump or fly to me. I just said beat feet because ???
He's moved in to his big cage now and thinks all of the toys are fun, fun, fun.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama

Shi,
I do know he's an '08 hatch, but that's it. I don't know what sex, doesn't matter to me.I'll let you know if I'm able to find out any thing.
What, you really think he's going to be spoiled? Just because he's got 5 toys in his cage?
Daryl



> Daryl...what do you know about BB's background?? Age? Where he came from and why he was at the Pet Shop? He IS a male, right?
> 
> We will sure be watching for updates and pictures! We _already_ know that he's going to be - ah - spoiled a little...
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi


----------



## Charis

I have never clipped my bird's wings. Piggy has been with me since 1993 [Senegal] and Cisco since 1992 [Sun Conure]. Both came to me as adults with clipped wings. Cisco never lesarned to fly, perhaps because his wings had been clipped from the time he was young and he never learned.
Piggy does a grand job of flying.


----------



## Lovebirds

Walley has had his wings clipped twice. That was when I first got him. Since then, I've debated over and over whether to clip them again. He does fine MOST of the time, but there's been a couple of times when he got spooked and just went crazy flying into stuff. Once he cut his head open and was acting funny for a couple of days, but got over it. He hadn't had an incident for quite a while until a few days ago. He was out. Now, he's by a window and sees the pigeons flying all over all day long. I never dreamed that they would bother him, but..................he was out, the birds took off across the yard and he went nuts. Hit a window, fell to the floor, got up and flew into another window and I picked him up off of the floor that time and put him back in his cage...........he scares the crap out of me doing this stuff. I don't know if the types of birds you ladies have are as high strung as a cockteil? Or maybe it's just MY cockateil.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, I think all cockatiels are that way. I know Dean is. Ever since the vet clipped his wings a year or so ago, I have continued to clip them myself, just following the same lines she did. I don't dare take him back because he passed out twice during that ordeal.

Anyhow, he can still fly, though not very high, more of a glide but I no longer have to worry about him flying into anything and getting hurt or killed. He's such a fraidy cat anyhow.


----------



## pigeonmama

well. I don't mind keeping Baby Beeper fully flighted. We have screen doors and screens in all windows. That, and his preferred spot is on my shoulder, although he has just discovered the joy of running back and forth on the computer heyboard. Guess he's going to write his own messages. B.B. also has fun pulling on the stem of my watch so that it stops running. Right now, he's playing with my hair and ear. I have am idea he'd really have fun grooming Pidgey's beard (give it a good yank for Mama Yank, honey bird)
Daryl


----------



## Noisy_minor

little bird said:


> I take it...his wings are cut?? I will probably get a lot of flak for this post but I'm going to suggest you let his wings grow out because winter is coming and it is a time when windows, doors, etc are closed and BB will have less opportunity to accidently get outside.


You are absolutly right little bird. I too have stopped cutting our birds wings because id rather they fly and land somewhere as opposed to crash landing and possibly hurting them selves. 

I belive as a responsible bird owner (i preached this when i worked at a pet shop) you should ensure all windows and doors are shut, and fans are off. before the bird comes out of his/her's cage. 

hmmmm just my opinion on that one lol.

have you got any more pics of the little one in his new cage this story still puts a smile on my face every time i think about it.


----------



## Dezirrae

Noisy_minor said:


> have you got any more pics of the little one in his new cage this story still puts a smile on my face every time i think about it.


Ditto - me too!! Definitly want to see some more photos this week -- tell Kelly you need your camera back for a couple days... 

Has B.B. figured out to type full messages yet? Pretty soon he'll be wanting his own PT account and then you'll have to fight him for computer time


----------



## Pidgey

Get a watch without a stem--I don't want him to accidently swallow something like that and get hardware disease!

Pidgey


----------



## little bird

Pidgey said:


> Get a watch without a stem--I don't want him to accidently swallow something like that and get hardware disease!
> 
> Pidgey


Is that what they call heavy metal poisoning????


----------



## Pidgey

It's usually zinc plating and lead that are the worst. Even the zinc on a plain staple is pretty bad. Stainless steel would only be bad due to the physical size and shape of the object. I think the term "hardware disease" encompasses all the possibilities. Heavy metal poisoning is specifically about the systemic problems that occur from having certain metal molecules getting into the circulation and tissues where it can be a real bad problem.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> Get a watch without a stem--I don't want him to accidently swallow something like that and get hardware disease!
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,
I just take my watch off and put it away when I have B.B. out
Daryl


----------



## Teresa

Daryl, that photo of you with BB is the picture of happiness! I'm so glad that you are together now!


----------



## pigeonmama

Teresa,
B.B is sitting on my shoulder right now. I don't know if you can tell by that picture, but I was bawling my eyes out, what a flood !!! This little bird is such a clown. Kelly comes down to play with him/her frequently, and B.B. seems to like evryone so far, but Mama is still #1 with B.B.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, Daryl, if he's that young, sounds like you will have a spoiled bird for many years! Do you know the life span of a Meyers? I know parrots usually live for a loooong time! 

Sure don't want him getting any type of metal poisoning! Bet that beak is strong enough to take off that watch stem!  Sometimes, they can be too curious for their own good!

Give that cutie hugs and scritches from me!

Shi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Daryl, I'm sooo HAPPY for you  I'm so glad you got your Baby B! I've been waiting with baited breath to hear about your surprise

Your very last post about how you had decided to not see BB in the pet store broke my heart , but my heart is singing with joy! I'm so glad you and BB are together.


----------



## Feather

I'm glad that the two of you are together. And I am glad that we have the little angels here on PT that made sure all of this happened. Little Sneaks!

Daryl,

He is beautiful, and this thread is terrific.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Daryl 

Just wanted to check in and see how you and Baby Beep have been doing the past week.


----------



## little bird

Dezirrae said:


> Hi Daryl
> 
> Just wanted to check in and see how you and Baby Beep have been doing the past week.


Last I heard from Daryl....BB has taken over the computer.....emailing all his fans and won't let Daryl get an e-mail in edgewise.


----------



## Pidgey

little bird said:


> Last I heard from Daryl....BB has taken over the computer.....emailing all his fans and *won't let Daryl get an e-mail in edgewise*.


Now... _that_ would be hard to do!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Keep it up Pidgey Reb. Your (ka-boom) package is on it's way !!! Baby Beep and I are doing great. He is so much fun. He is a riot to watch when he feels like playing. I'll get Kel to take more pictures soon.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama

Well, Baby Beep is giving me the parrot eye, while chewing on a nice raw carrot. I just got back from a "basket" show, a fun type show for poultry put on by the poultry club I belong to. Took a few roosters along to get rid of, but no one interested. We did come home with a big turkey tom for the two lady turkeys out back, and I had a nice layer of mud from the back of my head to my heels ( very slippery mud up there) It wasn't a prat fall, it was a phat fall. I didn't really get hurt, but sure did stiffen up on the way home. I was still covered with thick sticky mud, so my husband hosed off my back for me ( and really seemed doing it, maybe a little more than he should.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

Well, I got your package, thank you very much, and I see what you mean: it's a Yankee cookbook. I guess you mean to blow up my waistline...

I better start looking for some Yankees to cook!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey,
What better way to convert you? I saw that cookbook and knre imediately that I had to buy it for you
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking

pigeonmama said:


> Well, Baby Beep is giving me the parrot eye, while chewing on a nice raw carrot. I just got back from a "basket" show, a fun type show for poultry put on by the poultry club I belong to. Took a few roosters along to get rid of, but no one interested. We did come home with a big turkey tom for the two lady turkeys out back, and I had a nice layer of mud from the back of my head to my heels ( very slippery mud up there) It wasn't a prat fall, it was a phat fall. I didn't really get hurt, but sure did stiffen up on the way home. I was still covered with thick sticky mud, so my husband hosed off my back for me ( and really seemed doing it, maybe a little more than he should.
> Daryl


Daryl, I sure hope you are okay today after that fall you had yesterday. I just found this post in my e-mail. 

Yeah, I can imagine about the hosing....my husband probably would enjoy hosing me off too....more then he should.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

pigeonmama said:


> Wishes are for children, dreams come true only for the rich people who can spend money as they want.



....BUT PRAYERS ARE ANSWERED NO MATTER WHAT AGE OR FINANCIAL STATUS!

SO THANKFUL THAT ALL OF OUR PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED FOR YOU AND B.B.!

SHARING IN YOUR JOY ALWAYS! ALSO, THAT I WAS FINALLY ABLE TO POST!!!


----------



## little bird

CHRISTIN RN said:


> ....BUT PRAYERS ARE ANSWERED NO MATTER WHAT AGE OR FINANCIAL STATUS!
> SO THANKFUL THAT ALL OF OUR PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED FOR YOU AND B.B.!
> SHARING IN YOUR JOY ALWAYS! ALSO, THAT I WAS FINALLY ABLE TO POST!!!


Christin, you have been amongst the missing for nearly a month .... I hope it was only computer problems.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

SEEMS LIKE IT WAS SOMETHING WITH 'COOKIES' ON MY LAPTOP!
MARYJANE ALERTED ME TO SUCH AND MY NEIGHBOR DID SOMETHING SO IT SEEMS I'M ABLE TO SIGN-IN AND STAY SIGNED-IN NOW! AMEN!

STILL KEPT UP WITH THE THREADS, ESP. DARYL'S WHICH WAS SO HEARTWARMING. JUST WASN'T ABLE TO POST MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS FOR HER AND EVERYONE!

ALSO, WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HELPED DARYL AND B.B. GET TOGETHER....ESP. DEZ & MARYJANE FOR GIVING ME THE HEADS-UP ON THE PT SURPRISE! I'M STILL TEARY EYED ABOUT IT. IT WAS A MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN FOR SURE!

AND...THANKS FOR THOSE OF YOU WHOM WERE KIND ENOUGH TO SEND MESSAGES TO ME VIA MY E-MAIL WHICH MADE ME FEEL LIKE I WASN'T TOTALLY OUT IN THE TWIGHLIGHT ZONE!

DEFINITELY WILL POST AN UPDATE LATER AFTER MY COMPANY DEPARTS! 

EVERYONE HERE IS REALLY SPECIAL...BLESSINGS TO ALL ESP. LITTLE B.B....UGH...HERE I GO AGAIN! 
::::::::::: TEARS OF JOY AND THANKSGIVING!


----------



## pigeonmama

Just wanted to let you all know that Baby Beeper is doing great, while my computer is behaving. He's still a sassy little brat. He is very protective of his mama, will go right after the dogs if they come too close, so I have to cage his when dogs are in with me. Don't need bird biting dog biting bird.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

Well, listen here, little Yankee... if you see one of those dogs makin' a move to bite that bird, you better beat feet over to bite the bad boy before it goes down.

That's what we expect you to do for that bird..

Pidgey


----------



## Jay3

Oh that is so funny. I have a mental image of the bird attacking the dogs, and them wondering what the heck is going on. You'll have to get a sign for the front door that reads "ATTACK BIRD ON PREMISES. ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK." That's cute.


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> Well, listen here, little Yankee... if you see one of those dogs makin' a move to bite that bird, you better beat feet over to bite the bad boy before it goes down.
> 
> That's what we expect you to do for that bird..
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,
I worry more for the dogs than about the dogs. Poor Fred and Rudy just want to lay down beside me, and B.B. won't have that for one minute. He's one scrappy little bird.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

pigeonmama said:


> Pidgey,
> I worry more for the dogs than about the dogs. Poor Fred and Rudy just want to lay down beside me, and B.B. won't have that for one minute. He's one scrappy little bird.
> Daryl


Go get 'em, Tiger!

Pidgey


----------



## Jay3

Sounds like he's taking right over.


----------



## spirit wings

omg! I did not know about this "happenings" till now...where have I been....that was a great pic....what a wonderful thing......


----------



## pigeonmama

*I want pudding, Mama !!*

Well, Baby Beeper likes pearl tapioca pudding, not the pudding so much, as the pearls. He fishes those little chewy bits out with a foot and has a ball. Hopefully this is o.k. becuase if I tell him he can't have any more, he'll be a mad birdie. As it is, he only gets a little dab, in a spoon. I was just eating a little myself, and he was running back and forth on the bottom of his cage. Sure can move when he wants to.
Daryl


----------



## rainbows

biggest problem is the sugar, so let him have some, just keep it in moderation


----------



## Pidgey

Well, that sorta' goes for all of us (sugar in moderation).

On another note, Pigeonmama, Lin got a brief chance to look at that Yankee Cookbook in the short time between when we got back from Bonaire late Friday night (delayed return due to Hurricane Omar) and when she had to leave for Indianapolis again this morning. She had a ball going through it and wants to try 'em all as soon as she gets back for good. I was personally saddened that no recipe in the book actually includes real Yankees as a base, seasoning or leavening agent.

She also loved the rocks and figured that we were going to have to take a trip "up there" sometime and visit.

Pidgey


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I hope its nothing serious and you everything turns out fine Daryl  I have the same situation as you. I saw these pair of cute budgies at the pet store. Blue and white pied ones. Hand trained and everything for $30 each. But i can't get them since i might be going to India for a month in December (I'll bring back pictures and post em here, Indian Pigeons and sight seeing) and so no one can take care of them. I'm worried about my pigeons already. I trust my bro to feed them everyday but if something goes wrong he knows nothing to help them. I can't rely on him that well too since he's forgetful...i wish somehow my family forgets me here in Canada like it happened to that kid in Home Alone lol


----------

